# Carry a big gun



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Just a quick note to convey the message that I practice what I preach. Recently I did a podcast on carrying large guns (| Handgun World Show) Basically, guns that are a G19 size or larger.

Today completes the 21st consecutive day of carrying my Glock at the 3:30 position in my IWB, M-Tac holster. It only takes 21 days to forge a habit. This holster is quite possibly changing the way I carry from AIWB back to 3:30 IWB. I train that way most of the time, so I'm beginning to think I should carry that way.

Today I made 4 business calls while carrying my G19. No problem at all. A loose but stylish untucked shirt and no one had a clue. They real key is to *not act like you're carrying a gun.* Something I forgot to mention in the podcast is that too often, I think, people who carry get paranoid that someone will find out they are carrying. So they get worried about it and literally act like they're carrying a gun. That will telegraph the fact that you are carrying and possibly ruin the secret. Just go about your day and normal activities as you normally would. People aren't looking for a gun, with the possible exception of other concealed carriers who probably don't care anyway.

Just yesterday I went to Walgreens late a night. There was a cop standing in front of the door just watching (what I don't know.) He looked at me but his eyes never looked anywhere but straight at my face. So it seems as though as long as you aren't doing anything wrong, even the cops aren't looking for carried guns.

Carry your big guns folks. Just make sure you have the proper belt, holster and clothing, you'll be just fine.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Handgun World said:


> Just make sure you have the proper belt, holster and clothing, you'll be just fine.


I agree. A good belt and holster will make a big difference.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I'm going on my second license carrying a big CCW. I have carried a Ruger P90DC for a lot of years. I carry at 2:30 IWB in a Milt Sparks VM2HS.


----------



## Handgun World (Oct 28, 2009)

Just curious, how long did you have to wait for that Milt Sparks?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I agree, completely.

I went through the entire cycle - full-size double stack (steel and polymer), 1911, subcompact 9mm, snub-nosed revolvers, .380 mouse guns, ankle holsters, crotch holsters, Kangaroo holster, fanny pack, man-purse - you name it, I've tried it, and I have a safe full of SD handguns and a large drawer full of holsters.

But the correct solution for me was to simply settle on a mode of dress that would allow me to carry a double-stack .45 in the Texas heat, and stop worrying so much about getting 'made.' 

Yes - people who know what to look for, and who actually are looking, will notice a lump in your tee-shirt and maybe suspect that you are carrying. But, as suggested above, those folks are probably carrying themselves and are unconcerned. Nobody else cares and they will not notice.

I have managed to carry an XD45 all summer, carrying every day, 10 hours a day, under nothing but the cheap tee shirts I wear to work in. The folks who used to eyeball me at work to see which pocket I was carrying my LCP in think I have stopped carrying altogether. 

And yes, it is uncomfortable as hell, carrying a full size pistol and 24 rounds of .45 ACP. If I'm lucky, I will be griping about that from now on, without ever receiving justification for my decision to do that. I honestly hope and believe that things will play out that way. If they do, I will be no worse off than having paid for home and auto insurance for all those years, or for having a fire extinguisher in my pickup. 

But if I'm not lucky, I will have immediate access to a weapon that I use pretty well, that can save my own life, and possibly others...and that would easily counter all the arguments to be made about the hassle of carrying a big gun..


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to agree that dressing properly and having a good holster and belt make a giant differance. I have worn a suit and a dress shirt tucked in and have carried in a meeting. I had to puuf my shirt out a bit at my belt so as to not look sloppy but I wont get the atlethic cut look anymore either. I carried a CW9 for years in a leather Kydex hybrid type holster and loved it. It hide great and was so comfy I would literally not feel it during the day. 

I am now wearing the CZ P-01 at 3:30 IWB tucked. The guys who said don't act like you have a gun are right. It hides very nicely too. I just started carrying the P-01 2 weeks ago because I was thinking of giving the CW to my wife for her carry gun. I need to find a 2 clip holster mfg that makes one for the P-01. Then I will have even more confidence. I may try to make one and see how it works. 

Anyway

Good Holster......very important
Good Belt..........very important
proper dress.....Very important
correct attitude.. the way to pull it off!

RCG


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Handgun World said:


> ... They real key is to *not act like you're carrying a gun.* ...


If you carry all the time this will become second nature. It is only when you carry occasionally that you act like you are carrying a gun.


----------



## MikePapa1 (Sep 7, 2010)

I carry a Sig P226 in a Cross Breed Super Tuck everyday. No problem with concealment even if I remove my suit coat. If you can always carry a full size pistol.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Handgun World said:


> Just curious, how long did you have to wait for that Milt Sparks?


I've had the holster of a lot of years. When I got it, it didn't take very long to get it. I'm sure it was less than 2 months.


----------

